
Spread of breast cancer linked to compound in asparagus and other foods - SQL2219
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/feb/07/cutting-asparagus-could-prevent-spread-of-breast-cancer-study-shows
======
smn1234
“Asparagine is frequently found in various animal sources including beef,
poultry, eggs, fish and seafood. It is also found in many vegetables including
asparagus, potatoes, nuts, legumes and soy. Since these foods are so common,
it seems that diet restriction may not be the ideal approach” I wonder what
combinations of the above make this compound more pronounced

